# ISP's with unlimited plans in Mumbai, Chembur Area



## ninadb (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi 

Presently I  am on MTNL which is getting worse by the day. It works but with low speeds. Even youtube at 360p sometimes buffers and there  is automatic disconnection for 5 minutes twice or thrice a day (hurts when you are working).

I am looking out for some good ISP's for broadband in Chembur area (near Station).

Any suggestions are welcome

Thanks
Ninad


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 14, 2016)

YOU Broadband | High Speed Internet Plans in Mumbai


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> YOU Broadband | High Speed Internet Plans in Mumbai



He said "unlimited".


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 14, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> He said "unlimited".



*s13.postimg.org/gvyf3029z/screenshot_www_youbroadband_in_2016_01_14_12_02.png


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 14, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> *s13.postimg.org/gvyf3029z/screenshot_www_youbroadband_in_2016_01_14_12_02.png



Really? 2 Mbps unlimited? Is that even worth it for him? He is already on 2 Mbps as he is on MTNL. We need higher speeds to stream well.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 14, 2016)

Please don't create duplicate threads
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/195971-isps-unlimited-plans-mumbai-chembur-area.html


----------

